# Here is a short list of unreleased Canon gear from certification agencies



## Canon Rumors Guy (Sep 26, 2019)

> Nokishita has posted known and unreleased Canon gear, for the moment the list is pretty short.
> *Unreleased Canon gear:*
> 
> DS586191 (DS586192 / DS586193 / DS586194)
> ...



Continue reading...


----------



## Karlbug (Sep 26, 2019)

Nokishita also says at the bottom of the page (Google translated):



> Is Canon's new wireless file transmitter a successor to the EOS-1D X Mark II? Since models without wireless functions do not pass radio wave authentication, there is a high possibility that the flagship machine will not be registered at the certification body, but if it is announced with a new transmitter, it will appear at the end of the year or early next year That's right.


----------



## criscokkat (Sep 26, 2019)

_DS586191_ also gets flagged as the Canon EOS-1D X Mark III on a few translated sites. not sure if that's all just a big round reference where someone's assuming that.


----------



## andrei1989 (Sep 26, 2019)

are those more separate products or characteristics of a single one?


----------



## gruhl28 (Sep 26, 2019)

Where did the photo accompanying the main article on the home page come from? It looks like an R with a crop sensor.


----------



## Roy Hunte (Sep 26, 2019)

gruhl28 said:


> Where did the photo accompanying the main article on the home page come from? It looks like an R with a crop sensor.


That is an edited image that has been floating around the web that was there since the R launched last year.


----------



## Sharlin (Sep 26, 2019)

andrei1989 said:


> are those more separate products or characteristics of a single one?



This just in: instead of the traditional anodized black, the 1D X Mark III will be available in three stylish colors: rose gold, midnight green, and ”L” red. Because why should your trusty tool of trade not double as a fashion accessory?


----------



## YuengLinger (Sep 26, 2019)

Sharlin said:


> This just in: instead of the traditional anodized black, the 1D X Mark III will be available in three stylish colors: rose gold, midnight green, and ”L” red. Because why should your trusty tool of trade not double as a fashion accessory?


Please tell me this is true, and that the same will be true for the 5D version of the. I'd love that midnight green.


----------



## SecureGSM (Sep 27, 2019)

Sharlin said:


> This just in: instead of the traditional anodized black, the 1D X Mark III will be available in three stylish colors: rose gold, midnight green, and ”L” red. Because why should your trusty tool of trade not double as a fashion accessory?


if it isn't pink, I am not buying, schweppes...


----------



## TAF (Sep 27, 2019)

YuengLinger said:


> Please tell me this is true, and that the same will be true for the 5D version of the. I'd love that midnight green.



That would be nifty.

True story - Canon made a version of the F-1 (film camera) in olive drab for military users. I found on used at Olden camera in 1979. They wanted $650. I tried to negotiate a lower number, but they wouldn't budge. Ended up buying a Lake Placid F-1 and several lenses for that amount.

The OD one was still there in 1985 when I went in for some additional accessories.


----------



## privatebydesign (Sep 27, 2019)

TAF said:


> That would be nifty.
> 
> True story - Canon made a version of the F-1 (film camera) in olive drab for military users. I found on used at Olden camera in 1979. They wanted $650. I tried to negotiate a lower number, but they wouldn't budge. Ended up buying a Lake Placid F-1 and several lenses for that amount.
> 
> The OD one was still there in 1985 when I went in for some additional accessories.





Canon F-1 OD (ODF-1) Camera


----------



## BurningPlatform (Sep 27, 2019)

Maybe this is the thngie they are now showcasing in the Rugby World Cup in Japan: https://global.canon/ja/news/2019/20190918.html


----------



## Memirsbrunnr (Sep 27, 2019)

SecureGSM said:


> if it isn't pink, I am not buying, schweppes...


I am more partial to champaign


----------



## Ozarker (Sep 28, 2019)

Sharlin said:


> This just in: instead of the traditional anodized black, the 1D X Mark III will be available in three stylish colors: rose gold, midnight green, and ”L” red. Because why should your trusty tool of trade not double as a fashion accessory?


You mean like the $15,000 and $8,000 Leica's? The $8,000 one is dark olive green. I'd be open to another color.


----------



## Act444 (Sep 28, 2019)

One of the “interchangeable lenses” has to be the new RF 70-200.


----------



## magarity (Sep 30, 2019)

Sharlin said:


> This just in: instead of the traditional anodized black, the 1D X Mark III will be available in three stylish colors: rose gold, midnight green, and ”L” red. Because why should your trusty tool of trade not double as a fashion accessory?


The rose gold version will sell like crazy in China!

On a more serious note, why exactly would a 1DXiii definitely not have Wifi?


----------



## Ozarker (Sep 30, 2019)

YuengLinger said:


> Please tell me this is true, and that the same will be true for the 5D version of the. I'd love that midnight green.


Actually, I would too. I'd bet the wildlife folks (some) would also think it cool.


----------



## koenkooi (Sep 30, 2019)

magarity said:


> The rose gold version will sell like crazy in China!
> 
> On a more serious note, why exactly would a 1DXiii definitely not have Wifi?



In the past the opinion was that the metal shell didn't have large enough openings for antennas to work. Recently I've seen articles suggesting that it lacks wifi to bypass certification agencies where most leaks occur.


----------



## edoorn (Sep 30, 2019)

magarity said:


> The rose gold version will sell like crazy in China!
> 
> On a more serious note, why exactly would a 1DXiii definitely not have Wifi?


i once heard the body construction doesn’t allow for wifi signals to get through


----------



## magarity (Sep 30, 2019)

edoorn said:


> i once heard the body construction doesn’t allow for wifi signals to get through


But wasn't that solved with the 5Div ?


----------



## RayValdez360 (Oct 2, 2019)

koenkooi said:


> In the past the opinion was that the metal shell didn't have large enough openings for antennas to work. Recently I've seen articles suggesting that it lacks wifi to bypass certification agencies where most leaks occur.


Makes sense.


----------

